
SkillExchange - denislipov
http://www.sklx.co/#.Uh9Ym646VwI.hackernews
======
denislipov
SkillExchange brings together qualified people and recruiters. Qualified
person asks lowest considerable salary for his/her skill(s) while recruiter
bids for required skills with highest salary offered (skills are just tags
describing core expertise). Skill exchange is divided into sections according
to preferred locations and level of expertise. Bidding process is anonymous
until ask and bid match and both parties disclose their CV and Job description
for a commission paid to the exchange. Suggested recruiting process enables
continuous search for better opportunities in the job market and saves time by
aligning salary expectations from the very beginning.

